# Mosaic for bath



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just finished tiling my bath up to the point I would like to add a 10 inch strip of mosaic. I have no idea what type of mosaic would look good. I think it should stand out a bit but not too much. I am good with installing not the design. I would really appreciate any ideas. Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There are several types, from a 1/2 inch wide strip, to another 12 inch wide tile in a different color.

And many colors and patterns to choose from, do a lot of research to find something that YOU or the SWMBO likes, As my tastes are different than you and yours.


ED


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

We looked at a ton of mosaics but not sure what works. We are going to sell shortly so just looking for something that would be popular. Not really designing to our tastes.


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

You look like you have used large format tile but have not accounted for the use of a bullnose tile to finish the edges off. This would make installation of a mosaic much smoother to the finish of the tile job. 



Choose any glass mosaic you like, but plan on a bull nose piece to finish off after the mosaic is installed.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I used schutler jolly so no bull nose would be needed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Then I would use a 1 inch blue as an accent piece.

Or another color to match some of the lesser colors in the field that you have now.

ED


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is the bathroom I just finished. Looking to do the same thing but looking for suggestions on a mosaic that will match the other tile.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's really beautiful & I don't even like the newer mosaic trend.:wink2:

If that was your choice of design, trust yourself!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes Troy: that looks great. I would trust the instinct of whomever picked that out for that shower.

Go with your instinct, it looks right.


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You're selling, right? Put something neutral up there and rock and roll. Don't spend a lot of money nor time on it.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

Nice job! If you can design this shower then I think you can easily pick out a mosaic for your other shower.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Been a while but this is what we came up with


----------



## Malikasa (Dec 22, 2018)

Just saw the result, I am a little bit late to the party, but it does look amazing! Love it how the colors look together


----------



## sticky-tiles (Sep 2, 2018)

Actually, you can quick mosaic covering with peel and stick mosaic wall tiles.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I think 10" is too much - you want to have an accent, not a feature.

There are many glass/ceramic mosaics available - remain neutral with a hint of color - don't scream it - it a shower, for relaxing not disco.

Also, consider stacking the upper tiles in traditional, not subway pattern to give subtle visual interest - alternative, you could to the upper tiles on the 45...

Here's a couple of examples with the modest mosaic accent.


----------

